# New Boat



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Being a former SeaVee owner, this is a cool new boat model that would make a great Texas tarpon boat for those who prefer outboards. 27 foot bay boats certainly aren't the norm. Very cool.

http://www.seaveeboats.com/270z-boat-gallery.html


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that is a lot of boat.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a deposit on one! They start building the day after I win the lottery!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Dang lots of money floating there! You would think they would have better rods?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I wouldn't mind having one for Trinity Bay LOL


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Does Minn Kota or Motor Guide even make a trolling motor big enough for that thing?


----------



## jl8200 (Sep 30, 2014)

Evidently not. There's no trolling motor on that thing.


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

Boat for ads may not show all the options. I bet one of the trolling motor MFGs will make a shaft long enough.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

BMowatt said:


> Boat for ads may not show all the options. I bet one of the trolling motor MFGs will make a shaft long enough.


For tarpon fishing, you want the trolling motor on the stern. Maybe even two of them.


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

Agree with the 2 on the back. I had 2 on my Ranger Flats boat when I was guiding. I was think about your average recreational angler.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

BMowatt said:


> Agree with the 2 on the back. I had 2 on my Ranger Flats boat when I was guiding. I was think about your average recreational angler.


Yea, that would be hard on a boat that big. She's 'a beauty' though!!

I'm sure it rides even better. Just not real sure why SeaVee felt they needed to make a bay boat like that, unless they were trying to outdo Yellowfin...


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Large bay boats seem to be the norm now. Kevin Barker just started a new company called Barker Boatworks and they have a 26....he is the guy who used to be responsible for the Yellowfin bay/inshore boats. Ben Shaeffer is supposed to have a 27 this year as well to compliment the 24.


----------

